# Ever forgot a tool at the job??? Hhmmmmmm??



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

I have. Sniffle, sniffle. I forgot a beautiful mixing paddle. :bangin: SORRY Rhardman. Thank god we got it back.


----------



## M T Buckets Painting (Nov 27, 2010)

No, I've never forgot a tool at a job. I have forgotten to bring a tool to the job before.

Once after finishing a job and loading all the tools, while going down the road I lost one of my stilts from the back of the truck. By the time we had turned around on the road to retrieve my stilt, my ex-wife was standing on the side of the road holding my stilt. She had a terrible sneer on her face so, I made my helper get it back from her. 

She knew it was mine. She saw us drive by. I was really surprised that she didn't run it over. Maybe she didn't because she didn't want to mess up her precious 2010 Mustang.


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> I have. Sniffle, sniffle. I forgot a beautiful mixing paddle. :bangin: SORRY Rhardman. Thank god we got it back.


 

2buckjr, Welcome dude, We have heard so much about you, Mostly how amazing and fast you are and how the old fella struggles to keep up :sweatdrop: :jester:

I forget the odd thing and i have a shed full and work from a trailer and paint as well, Nothing as bad as leaving a paddle out for a night though, How could you


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> I have. Sniffle, sniffle. I forgot a beautiful mixing paddle. :bangin: SORRY Rhardman. Thank god we got it back.


Oh no... no, no, no, oh please no, oh god no! ......not another 2Buck , you must be the guy that does all the work and the one who is highly un-appreciated by his boss, you deserve a pay rise but don't tell him I said that 
So.... Do ya like sheep fella?


----------



## boco (Oct 29, 2010)

ya I left my paddle and pan from advanced in Glens falls NY. Its 2 hours away and I am pissed. Left a few other odds and ends but I have replaced them already. Dammm


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

Left a $75 pry bar in the back of a customers truck one time under their tonnue cover  but thankfully they brought it back :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuck (Jul 9, 2010)

2buckcanuckjr. said:


> I have. Sniffle, sniffle. I forgot a beautiful mixing paddle. :bangin: SORRY Rhardman. Thank god we got it back.


I don't half to forget tools on the job, I have certain person that works for me, that does it for me:furious:

And lets not forget the time a certain person that left my stilts by the front door of a condo project in Toronto, when they were still illegal. Who was it that had to beg and plead to the super to get them back

This is also the same person that will think it's ok just to hide my tools any where in a house over night. But if he buys a screw driver from the dollar store, heaven forbid if you leave that behind

For example ::
Once I almost did leave something behind of Mr 2buckcanuckjr, it was a coat I borrowed from him one day. He started flipping out on me, $60 coat blah blah blah, I would of been buying him a new one if it got stolen ,b1tch,b1tch,b1tch.....I got it dirty......blah blah blah.
then on the drive home, he just barely gets a lit cigarette butt tossed out a 1/4" wide open window. 15 minutes later he's like "dude, I think the back of your truck is on fire !!!!" $25,000 dollar truck I had only owned a few weeks. He melted the liner in the box along with the plastic hand grips on my Northstar handles !!!!!!!!...and what does he say to me." Dude,,, it's just a truck,,,settle down..........

See what I got to work with


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't half to forget tools on the job, I have certain person that works for me, that does it for me:furious:
> 
> And lets not forget the time a certain person that left my stilts by the front door of a condo project in Toronto, when they were still illegal. Who was it that had to beg and plead to the super to get them back
> 
> ...


:lol:that's too funny!


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

ding said:


> Left a $75 pry bar in the back of a customers truck one time under their tonnue cover  but thankfully they brought it back :thumbup:


That sounds like one helluva prybar


----------



## jmr (Mar 22, 2010)

left a couple trowels, probably some 6ers. my tailgate fell open on the freeway and i lost a milwalkee 1/2 mixer and some other sh*t. looking back, i've pissed away some cash in forgotten or broken tools..


----------



## Kiwiman (Jun 14, 2008)

2buckcanuck said:


> I don't half to forget tools on the job, I have certain person that works for me, that does it for me
> 
> And lets not forget the time a certain person that left my stilts by the front door of a condo project in Toronto, when they were still illegal. Who was it that had to beg and plead to the super to get them back
> 
> ...


 I think I just wet myself


----------



## cazna (Mar 28, 2010)

Kiwiman said:


> I think I just wet myself


Me too, Thats one of the greatest storys ever. :thumbup::thumbsup:


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

boco said:


> ya I left my paddle and pan from advanced in Glens falls NY. Its 2 hours away and I am pissed. Left a few other odds and ends but I have replaced them already. Dammm





2buckcanuckjr. said:


> I have. Sniffle, sniffle. I forgot a beautiful mixing paddle. :bangin: SORRY Rhardman. Thank god we got it back.


 
Boco...so what did you replace your beautiful pivoting mixing paddle with?

Jr.... You Dic*!

:jester:

I wrapped up a hand hopper in a huge ball of plastic one time. 
Never got it back.


----------



## rhardman (Jul 7, 2009)

jmr said:


> left a couple trowels, probably some 6ers. my tailgate fell open on the freeway and i lost a milwalkee 1/2 mixer and some other sh*t. looking back, i've pissed away some cash in forgotten or broken tools..


I was following an ice cream truck one time and the door flew open dropping containers of ice cream on the road. I was stocked up for 2 or 3 days! :thumbup:


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

Thank you for your kind posts and funny stories. Yes i've lost and broken a few tools along the way. I really love the mixing paddle though. And I love sheep. MMM COTTONY SOFT LMAO


----------



## 2buckcanuckjr. (Apr 28, 2011)

Sorry correction, wooly soft.:thumbup::tongue_smilie:


----------



## ding (Jan 19, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> That sounds like one helluva prybar


 you think drywall tools are expensive. Have the MAC Tool guy stop by every week to violate ya :icon_cry:


----------

